# Damascus Chef's Knife



## NYWoodturner (Sep 16, 2015)

This is my first Damascus knife. Thanks go out to @robert flynt and @Foot Patrol for solving my problems on the etch. The Damascus is from Alabama Damascus and is .160 thick. Overall length is 11" The blade is 6.5". At its tallest the blade is 1 7/8. The handle is Australian Red Gum with Corby bolts. It doesn't have an edge on it yet.
C&C always welcome.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 12


----------



## TimR (Sep 16, 2015)

Damn, that's one sexy chef knife! Is that a keeper? Would be if I made it. Love how the end of the handle drops down a bit, looks like it would fit a hand perfectly.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 16, 2015)

Gorgeous knife Scott ! Really like the color and pattern on the damascu

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 16, 2015)

Scott that is a beauty for sure. I am glad I was able to provide some help to you. I love the detail in the damascus it really pops. 

BTW what is the burl that the knife is resting on. That sure would make a nice handle.

Scott

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 16, 2015)

Very complementary handle and blade. Really like the handle shape and the Damascus pattern. Congrats! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 16, 2015)

Great combo on this knife Scott.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 16, 2015)

That is just fantastic Scott! A chefs knife is going to be my next acquisition for one of you WB knife knife makers, come hell or high water

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 16, 2015)

Gorgeous! Love the shape of that blade and really love that soft heel. Well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 16, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> That is just fantastic Scott! A chefs knife is going to be my next acquisition for one of you WB knife knife makers, come hell or high water



That makes two of us, Barry... My wife was drooling over a Damascus knife the other day, so I consider that a green light to get one.

Great job, Scott!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Sep 16, 2015)

Wow! That looks amazing! I really like the look of the handle and the pattern of the damascus is awesome too. Looks like a comfortable knife to use and it's a beauty too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 16, 2015)

Wow, Scott! It's hard to think of this even being possible, but it looks like you've outdone yourself on this one!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Sep 16, 2015)

All the good words are used already by other members before me. Gorgeous, amazing, way cool, fantastic, great... So I repeat all those words. You really outdone yourself on this one. I think I sent you that piece of wood, is it stabilized?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 17, 2015)

Molokai said:


> All the good words are used already by other members before me. Gorgeous, amazing, way cool, fantastic, great... So I repeat all those words. You really outdone yourself on this one. I think I sent you that piece of wood, is it stabilized?


Thanks Tom. Yes it is stabilized. I cut it from a bigger block. It may be a piece that you sent. 


Foot Patrol said:


> Scott that is a beauty for sure. I am glad I was able to provide some help to you. I love the detail in the damascus it really pops.
> 
> BTW what is the burl that the knife is resting on. That sure would make a nice handle.
> 
> Scott


The acid and white vinegar that you suggested works much better than acid and water. Robert was spot on about wiping and removing some of the carbon. Thats what made the "Nike Swoosh" I was talking about. I had wiped away the etchant to see the color better. 
The burl it is on is a piece of Black Nargusta burl that will indeed be knife handles when its dry.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 17, 2015)

Very Nice!


----------



## Jim Beam (Sep 17, 2015)

That is beautiful! If you ever makes these for sale I'll take one, name your price.


----------



## Strider (Sep 17, 2015)

I, truly, have nothing to say.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 17, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> The acid and white vinegar that you suggested works much better than acid and water.



Scott I wish I could take credit for this but @therichinc was the one that suggested the white vinegar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 18, 2015)

Foot Patrol said:


> Scott I wish I could take credit for this but @therichinc was the one that suggested the white vinegar.



Thanks Scott and thanks Rich @therichinc !

Reactions: Like 1


----------

